

Phil Hagelberg Uses This - swah
http://phil.hagelberg.usesthis.com/

======
spindritf
That's a nice change -- lately everyone interviewed is using Apple's hardware
and largely software.

~~~
waferbaby
For what it's worth, that's not actually intentional :)

